# MM_PreloadImages Problem



## weberhannes (8. April 2004)

Ich versuche in meiner Homepage die Rolloverimages zweier Library Items vorzuladen. Das soll mit dem folgenden Befehl geschehen. Der win.close() Befehl hängt noch mit einem Preloader, der vorgschaltet ist zusammen. Nur leider laden die Bilder nicht vor. Kann mir irgendwer bitte Helfen?
Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Vielen Dank

<body bgcolor="#000033" text="#000000" onLoad="win.close();MM_preloadImages('about.gif','contactyellow.gif',
'partnersyellow.gif','faqsyellow.gif','disclaimeryellow.gif','mostwantedhell.gif',
'internationalhell.gif')""MM_preloadImages('Homeyellow.gif','about.gif',
'contactyellow.gif','faqsyellow.gif','disclaimeryellow.gif','mostwantedhell.gif',
'internationalhell.gif','nationalhell.gif','companyhell.gif','databaseshell.gif',
'newssourceshell.gif')">


----------



## xxenon (8. April 2004)

hi weberhannes!


ich muss eingestehen dass ich den befehl noch nicht so recht kenne, aber hier stimmt doch irgendwas nicht: 





> (...)rnationalhell.gif')""MM_preloadImag(...)



wenn dann musst die befehle mit ";" trennen und wieso machst du überhaupt zweimal den gleichen befehl statt einmal mit allen bilddateien?


regards...


----------

